# Driftwood Curio/Display Table



## Dale and Anita (Dec 9, 2016)

The pics will pretty much take you through it. Sorry if they are a bit jumbled. The thing started...as most of what we like to do, does...with a big pile of miscellaneous stuff and then the house gets cluttered...and then we need to find room so let's build something and get it out of here. Presuming it doesn't fall over and cures well I'll set some dowel lock downs for the top to the base tomorrow and giddy up were done. All wood pieces are found right alongside of Williston Lake, BC. Just some driftwood that we pickup between beers, burgers and fishing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 10, 2016)

That is a gorgeous table! Y'all turn out some really nice, original stuff. I envy the vision y'all have of seeing what seemingly random things can become. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dale and Anita (Dec 10, 2016)

Tony said:


> That is a gorgeous table! Y'all turn out some really nice, original stuff. I envy the vision y'all have of seeing what seemingly random things can become. Tony


Problem is that we tend to spend when we can driving the bush roads and checking out beaches...that requires a couple of beers/coolers (for momma Nita). Then we find these kinds of things... So slapping a couple of planks together and sawing off a couple of leftover bits from "just another" big ass smoothed root base it's no biggie here. Just a bit of time with a sander and some varnish and set time.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Dale and Anita (Dec 10, 2016)

Now what the heck do you do with things like that?

Root bases...burls...stuff like that I know what to do with. My crazy wife finds faces


----------



## Dale and Anita (Dec 10, 2016)

Like jeebbers...what do you do with this. My wife says hey...check this out. She think it looks like a sea creature. I see a monk carrying a scroll. It's even flat on the backside so natural mount. I build the frame pictured. She doesn't like it. So it sits. With the 1,000+ pieces of "faced" driftwood in my back yard (that particular one is inside). Biggest trick for me is finding the time to do something with it...cuz come spring she'll be wanting to go find more.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice looking table! I love beachcombing for driftwood and other cool stuff, but I live a long way from the beach now...... A bit chilly up your way for beachcombing these days I reckon....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dale and Anita (Dec 10, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Nice looking table! I love beachcombing for driftwood and other cool stuff, but I live a long way from the beach now...... A bit chilly up your way for beachcombing these days I reckon....


Cold for sure. We're hovering around -20 C right now. Less than pleasant outside.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 10, 2016)

nice table. i as well am partial to a flat polished face on an otherwise twisted gnarly natural piece of wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnF (Dec 10, 2016)

I always have liked the looks of driftwood furniture. There's plenty around these parts too, and I've accumulated some, but to come up with ideas or inspiration to build anything close to what you two have is beyond me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Dale and Anita (Jan 4, 2017)

Working on the "sister" table to the original. Driftwood riser base in the rough in stage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 9, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 9, 2017)

No smoke here, yet I see platysaurus head in the one pic.


----------

